# Topics > Smart home > Smart doors, smart locks, smart bells >  Gate, connected smart lock, Gate Labs, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Designer - Gate Labs, Inc.

"Gate: The First All-In-One Connected Smart Lock" on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Meet Gate

Published on Oct 6, 2016




> Gate is the first all-in-one solution to home access. With Gate, you can lock and unlock your door for trusted individuals from anywhere, anytime. Gate features a keypad lock, a motion activated camera, a call button, all on top of your traditional deadbolt.

----------


## Airicist

Meet Gate: the world's first camera-equipped smart lock

Published on Oct 28, 2016

----------

